# When is the first heat after Kidding?



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I am going to write down my does' heats from now on, so i can approximate the next one. Daisy's heats are hard to detect, so i need to know how long after kidding her next heat will be. i havent noticed one yet, and it is 6 weeks from kidding. 
thanx!!
~Dona


----------



## Eunice (Feb 9, 2005)

I haven't really kept track of my does' after kidding heats, but if it has already been 6 weeks, then by normal standards, she should be due up to go pretty soon. I'd keep an eye on her.


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Ours always get pregnant about 4-5 weeks after kidding. That way we get exactly two sets of babies from each doe a year.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

thanx! 
i wanted to start writing down heats to figure how long between heats my goats are individually. they get bred in jan-feb., but i want to know when to expect the heats. Daisy's heats arent too pronounced. they are reallly hard to notice unless the buck is in the pen next to her, otherwise she acts normall. ill keep an eye out
thanx again!!
~Dona


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

mygoat, ours are the same way, we have bucks next to them after the first 2-3 weeks after they kid, and the buck tells us when to put them in.


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

I only breed my girls once a year, but I was told by an old timer that you take the baby away from the momma for 24 hours at 2 weeks of age and the doe will come back in heat and can be rebreed.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I dont breed twice a year either. I wanted to know when they go into heat naturally with the kids still nursing. so 6 weeks it sounds like? the babies turned 6 weeks yesterday, so soon. i just want to keep record so i know when to expect heats during the breeding season; i am agianst breeding pet goats twice yearly. i think that they live longer, are heathier and produce more kids over their lifetime, personally. 
thanx again!! 
~Dona


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

mygoat, I do not think that hat is true, what do you think that a goat does in the wild. I do not mean to be rude, but that is how I feel. Twice a year is natural for them, I am against artificial insemenation, so everythging gets done naturally here. It is not like they go into heat and then BAM, they have a baby two weeks later, there is a 6 month break for them between babies, so that works for us. By the way I would just like to point out that only the boys with sisters are seperated from the mothers before the next set of babies.Once again I do not mean to be rude, just my opinion. As far as I know having babies does not reduce their life in anyway, although I could be wronge, just don't let them have babies when they are old and you will probly be getting plenty of babies.

P.S. how are Daisy and her babies doing?


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

hehe no offense taken!! Everyone has thier own opinion!!
i understand what you say about it beeing natural, but i have my opinions too lol!! hehe. i just think that if i were a goat i would get annoyed having kids around all the time!! lol these two are bad enough!! 
The babies are great, and i should have new pics of the babies this weekend!! they like to chew on my hair and crawl over me. they dont like my dad or when i walk around or stand up.


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

You joking, my goats act as if they think they would die if they did not have a little one by them, other than their sons. They REALLY hate thir sons once they start thinking of their moms as more than just their moms, by the age of two months basicly. But we actually have a goat that is due tomorrow that still spends a LOT of time with her 6 month old daughters, we will soon see how that relationship works out after the new babies arrive. I also like the fact that breeding twice a year means that we get twice as many babies, I just love baby goats. Well see ya, Bye.


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

I was not going to let Jodie (small Boar) breed again until at least January but Harley, the big Boar billy, had other ideas...

He broke down his fencing and let out his current "girlfriend" to get to Jodie....even though they were two fences away....

So now they are all in the same pasture again...

Jodie's baby, Stormie, was three months old on Sept. 11th and this week is the first time I've noticed her being in heat...she is still nursing the baby some and I'm milking her some....

Harley will likely get "fixed" after this round of babies and I'll get a smaller Billy (I think)....Harley is too special to get rid of....we've had him since he was about three months old and he is quite a character.


----------



## BamaSuzy (May 10, 2002)

Oh---and when the time comes we will get the vet to fix Harley because he is too old to use any of those other methods...it would be cruel at his age...so the vet will come and sedate him and do it and hopefully he will be o.k. but that will not be for a few more months.


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Well hope your boy will be alright, all of our bucks HAVE to have a "girlfriend" with them too or else they will break the fence down.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

I've only had one goat come into heat six weeks after kidding. Most of my nigerians are bred for spring and don't come back into heat until late summer/early fall. The heat of summer generally shuts down the cycles. Maybe it's different with larger breeds but a few nigie owners I know who let their goats have back to back kiddings had many problems like false pregnancies and stillborns. My vet says it takes a full three months for a goat's uterus to bounce back into shape following delivery. Therefore I only let my goats have one litter a year. But as I always say, management is what works for you.


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

I don't know, ours do just fine, and we have some smaller mutt goats as well as Boers. The Nigerians are so tiny I would imagine that they have problems regardless. As always in my own opinion. Well Bye.


----------

